# Baked liver paste



## mcorazon (Aug 27, 2005)

*Baked liver paste*



*Ingredients:* 500 g beef or veal liver
2 onions (to taste)
3 tablespoon oil
pepper and salt
a little vinegar to taste
1 egg
lettuce 


*Directions:* Wash and dry the liver, then put it in the oven to bake. When it's ready, let it cool, then grate it on the vegetable grater. Arrange it nicely in a bowl. Add the very finely chopped onions then the oil, salt, pepper and vinegar. Mix everything well and then arrange it on a plate and use lettuce and hard boiled egg slices as garnish around the liver.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 11, 2005)

You said, "When it's ready."  I've never done liver in the oven.  About how long does this take?

 Barbara


----------

